# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour a tous

## olivier.lefervre

Bonjour Moi c'est Olivier, j'ai 35 ans et je suis passionné par les animaux.  Malheureusement, je n'en n'ai pas mais je profite régulièrement de  pouvoir m'occuper d'animaux que je connais bien (famille ou amis). Je viens de découvrir ce forum qui a l'air super et de bons conseils.

----------

